# Additional domains for the "Revised EOM Cleric"?



## Laszlo (Jul 24, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has generated spell lists for other (non-Core) clerical domains to be used by the *Revised EOM Cleric* (presented on pages 26-27 in the _Lyceian Arcana_)? For example, in the Forgotten Realms a partial list of additional domains includes Cavern, Charm, and Illusion, while the _Book of Exalted Deeds_ adds Celestial, Glory, and Wrath (to list just a few).


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't own any FR products, but if someone did come up with a list, I'd gladly host it as a web enhancement on the EN Pub site.


----------



## genshou (Jul 29, 2005)

As a fan of non-core domains, I'll get to work on it as soon as the issue in my most recent thread about EoM and stronghold construction is well underway.
(http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141869)


----------



## Laszlo (Jul 29, 2005)

Just a follow-up question regarding the *Revised EOM Cleric*: Why were "granted powers" dropped from the Revised EOM Cleric's list of abilities? These were typically interesting abilities that the Revised EOM Cleric seems to be lacking.


----------



## genshou (Aug 1, 2005)

Laszlo said:
			
		

> Just a follow-up question regarding the *Revised EOM Cleric*: Why were "granted powers" dropped from the Revised EOM Cleric's list of abilities? These were typically interesting abilities that the Revised EOM Cleric seems to be lacking.



That's something I've wanted to know as well.  I've house-ruled it in Pledge of Tyranny, along with the caster level progression.  But in that campaign, I really, REALLY need clerics to be on equal footing with the core clerics as far as class abilities and caster level goes.  I think the change was instigated because EoM casters are more flexible than core, and *RangerWickett* didn't want to have to complicate things by having the revised cleric suffer a _penalty_ to MP limits on all spell lists except a few.  They can't be going around flinging the best offensive spells, but they should definitely be good for Abjure, Heal, and Infuse, and nobody should be better at Charm/Compel Undead and Evoke Life/Death.  Not sure why the domain abilities are gone.  I'm sure RW can tell us what his reasoning was.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 1, 2005)

Most domain abilities are already covered. Turning of creatures is a charm spell of the appropriate type, so the Air, Earth, Fire, Plant, and Water domain abilities are handled by that. Indeed, most of the domain abilities are spell-like abilities, and so are covered pretty well with normal spell lists.

Animal, Knowledge, and a few other get bonus class skills. I admit I should have allowed the cleric to grant a bonus class skill, similar to mage tradition skills.

Some domains grant a bonus to caster level. Since EOM effects are not variable by caster level, this 'benefit' only really applies when people are trying to dispel your spells, which I don't feel is worth the effort to keep track of.

Death gets death touch (Evoke Death). Destruction gets smite (Infuse Force). Luck gets to reroll. Magic's ability is useless in EOM. Protection gets a ward (Abjure Force). Strength gets strength (Infuse Earth). Sun gets to kill undead (Evoke Light instead of Charm Undead). Travel gets freedom of movement (Move Nature). War gets bonus feats.

Basically, only Luck and War's domain abilities can't be replicated. True, I could've come up with some new powers, but I don't think consistency is a bad thing. I would hope cleric players would take the flexibility of the rules and come up with personalized spells that they use to reflect their god's blessing.


----------



## genshou (Aug 4, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Most domain abilities are already covered. Turning of creatures is a charm spell of the appropriate type, so the Air, Earth, Fire, Plant, and Water domain abilities are handled by that. Indeed, most of the domain abilities are spell-like abilities, and so are covered pretty well with normal spell lists.
> 
> Animal, Knowledge, and a few other get bonus class skills. I admit I should have allowed the cleric to grant a bonus class skill, similar to mage tradition skills.
> 
> ...



Hmm, that's true.  I didn't look at it from that perspective before.  Still, it bugs me that abilities which previously had a limit outside of spellcasting limits (domain powers, turn/rebuke undead) now cost MP, which the EoM cleric is critically short on as a result (due to lower caster level than a mage).  Still, I've yet to see any high-level clerics in EoM, so it just may be that this doesn't actually affect balance as far as it seems right now.  I'll have to wait and see  But in the meantime, I'm keeping EoM clerics closer to the core version in Pledge of Tyranny in order to keep the Forgotten Realms world balanced between the concepts of "arcane" and "divine."


----------

